# impossible connection



## patrick jean-jacques (1 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
sous ubuntu 10.10 j'éxécute la commande : sudo apt-get update 
qui me revois ce message :
Connexion à security.ubuntu.com: 80 (91.189.92.167) impossible. - connect (111: Connexion refusée) [IP : 91.189.92.167 80]
comme mon identifiant sur ubuntu forum est invalide !
(deux fois cette année raz le bol de devoir toujours recréer un password)
 je finit par poser la question ici même,
cordialement,
P jj
PS: plein de taff difficile d'ausculter trois mille forums linux....


----------



## thunderheart (2 Février 2011)

Plusieurs pistes :
- soit le serveur est en rade
- soit ton fichier /etc/apt/sources.list a un problème de syntaxe
- soit tu as un firewall qui gère tes sorties
- soit autre chose


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (2 Février 2011)

Bonjour Thunderheart,
le serveur: ni les serveurs .fr ni .ch n'ont fonctionnés,
le fichiers sourcelist n'as pas été modifié au moment de la panne (ou alors à mon insu)
le firewall :j'en ai pas à ma connaissance aucun firewall sous ubuntu installé,
probablement un problème de proxy avec le serveur académique qui gère toutes les liaisons internet dans la grande maison ! (l'E.N)
là je suis en W.E donc prochaine tentative lundi prochain ;-)
patrick JJ


----------

